# Casper passed his CGC!



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

It's my first dog title. We muddled our way through most of it, but Casper's recall was amazing. Like a shot, straight into my hands. Last week, he did a drive-by recall three times, including running between my legs one time. He gets so excited with people, I didn't think that he'd pass that part. We practiced and practiced and I paid my son and his college friends with pizza to practice with us. My son said, "Mom, he'll never pass. You know that, right?" I left him for three minutes and he won over the evaluator (instead of jumping on her). She said he was so cuddly, sat with her, and rested his head in her lap. 

We're home now and he's completely exhausted. My husband says he is exhausted, too. Can't figure out why, all he did was watch.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Way to go!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!!! Congrats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Casper-

Great job!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations, Casper!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations  It's very satisfying to have that certificate to show for your time and effort. And I'm sure your hubby was exhausted  it's hard work worrying from the sidelines after all.

I hope you will let us know what you will be trying next, more obedience? rally? tracking? agility?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Of course once you get on title you will want more. Enjoy the moment. 

It's fun when they do things right when you need them too. I never thought I would ever get Teddi to stand for exam. She aced that exercise every time. 

Keep working/playing and enjoying!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! That is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Casper!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations  It's very satisfying to have that certificate to show for your time and effort. And I'm sure your hubby was exhausted  it's hard work worrying from the sidelines after all.
> 
> I hope you will let us know what you will be trying next, more obedience? rally? tracking? agility?


Thanks everyone! 

We are signed up for an agility foundations class this summer. The class is more about focus and handling skills than agility equipment and is just what we need. In the meantime, I'm working on the Control Unleashed exercises. There is also a Rally class that has drop in classes near my house. He already knows a lot of the Rally commands, but we need to work on more focus and less excitement.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

quilter said:


> We are signed up for an agility foundations class this summer. The class is more about focus and handling skills than agility equipment and is just what we need. In the meantime, I'm working on the Control Unleashed exercises. There is also a Rally class that has drop in classes near my house. He already knows a lot of the Rally commands, but we need to work on more focus and less excitement.


That's awesome! I started taking agility with my collie, Mack, and he LOVED it. It really is a lot of fun.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

quilter said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We are signed up for an agility foundations class this summer. The class is more about focus and handling skills than agility equipment and is just what we need. In the meantime, I'm working on the Control Unleashed exercises. There is also a Rally class that has drop in classes near my house. He already knows a lot of the Rally commands, but we need to work on more focus and less excitement.


 Good plans, and what type of Control Unleashed exercises are you doing if you don't mind me asking?

I want to work a lot more with my dogs off leash, and any ideas you have will be helpful


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats! Pearl and I got her CGC a few weeks ago, my first title too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome for you both. Good job  !!!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats, Pearl! I wish I were in Montana, too. 



Melfice said:


> Good plans, and what type of Control Unleashed exercises are you doing if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I want to work a lot more with my dogs off leash, and any ideas you have will be helpful


The book is arranged as class sessions. I have only read through Night One. The first chapter is about passive attention, getting the dog calm using petting. Then there is a series of exercises around removing the leash. I used the leash exercises a little during the last week before the canine good citizen test because Casper started breaking his stays when the leash came off. 

I also watched the control unleashed seminar DVD a couple of weeks ago. It's expensive, but I checked it out from the library. It helped a lot to understand some of the exercises. There was also a golden retriever named Snitch that got a lot of screen time. Snitch reminded me of Casper, generally excited but eager to work for a treat. 

The best thing I got out of the DVD was the importance of teaching your dog new commands in a calm environment. Then the dog learns to associate being calm with performing the behavior. Knowing that now I can see why Casper can do some tricks so much better than other tricks when we are out in public. There are a few things I wish I could teach over again like calm people greetings.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

A BIG congrats to you and Casper!

Cody earned his CGC at 2 years and 5 months old - about the same age as Casper. We barely passed as Cody gets extremely excited too. Then we stayed in obedience for another 4 years and tried all the other classes but liked advanced beginning the most because it kept him moving and it was a fun hour of all different commands. The CGC is Cody's only title.

Connie and Cody


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Control is SO important!!! Good for you. When you work these dogs in environments that build them up it gets very hard. With Gabby I really worked that stuff at a very young age and it paid off. She has a lot of prey drive but now is easily controlled. My girlfriend has a high drive lab, she didn't listen when he was a baby and I told her do it now before he's strong. He's now 2 and she's going back and working this. She can't take him to a trial he comes unglued. He's ready to as far as his ring ability but he can't be controlled before he goes in the ring, and then he is SO worked up he can't run. It's VERY important. Go everywhere (parks with kids, pet stores) you can find distraction and work as he gets better. Good luck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Woohoohoo, congratulations, team Casper !


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Maxs Mom said:


> Control is SO important!!! Good for you. When you work these dogs in environments that build them up it gets very hard. With Gabby I really worked that stuff at a very young age and it paid off. She has a lot of prey drive but now is easily controlled. My girlfriend has a high drive lab, she didn't listen when he was a baby and I told her do it now before he's strong. He's now 2 and she's going back and working this. She can't take him to a trial he comes unglued. He's ready to as far as his ring ability but he can't be controlled before he goes in the ring, and then he is SO worked up he can't run. It's VERY important. Go everywhere (parks with kids, pet stores) you can find distraction and work as he gets better. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 My Brittany has a HUGE prey drive, and I need to get it under control. I need to research and see what I can do to control her outdoors, and one day off leash too.


----------

